# RBA for iStick 50W



## El Capitan (8/4/15)

My iStick arrived today and I'm considering which RBA to pair it with. I'm looking for something that's easy to build on, cause I've had issues in the past with the Russian. The shortlist is currently the Lemo and the Subtank, but the Subtank is leading because I can keep an OCC coil in the car as back-up. Is there anything I haven't thought of or is clearly missing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (8/4/15)

Forgot to mention that I prefer mouth to lung hits, which does not stand in the Subtank's favour


----------



## Jakey (8/4/15)

subtank is perfect for lung hits btw. thats all i use it for. theres also the delta 2


----------



## El Capitan (8/4/15)

Haven't really thought of the delta, but from my minimal research now it looks good


----------



## Jakey (8/4/15)

the delta has replacement coils too, for me subtank trumps delta because it has the rba + the ability to rebuild the stock occ coils and has the option of 0.5 and 1.2ohm coils. airflow is awesome, lung hits all day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Capitan (8/4/15)

I've tried the Atlantis and lung hitting is not for me. To be honest, I'm happy with my nautilus, but the hit/miss rate on coils is a PITA


----------



## Mario (8/4/15)

Delta II all the way (for me)
You can check out my step by step build below
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-delta-ii-rda-build-step-by-step.t10169/#post-203551

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (8/4/15)

oh snap sorry i misread, thought you said u prefer lung hits. i dunno hey all the above has very airy draws and werent so cool for mouth to ling for me. i also prefer mouth to lung and use nautilis for that. havent found another tank that has a similar draw.


----------



## El Capitan (8/4/15)

Awesome guide Mario!


----------



## WHeunis (8/4/15)

PROBABLY your best bet in RDA for mouth-to-lung vaping might be Kayfun4.
You say you had problems building the Russian - explain the problem in short - is it the small size of the deck and screws etc that put you down? Is it the wicking? Dry hits? Low performance?

More description of the problems you had will help a lot in helping with your next step.


----------



## JW Flynn (8/4/15)

you can also try the magma, set it to the smaller air holes and you should be able to do a mouth to lung hit... the taste off this atty is also pretty decent...


----------



## El Capitan (8/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> PROBABLY your best bet in RDA for mouth-to-lung vaping might be Kayfun4.
> You say you had problems building the Russian - explain the problem in short - is it the small size of the deck and screws etc that put you down? Is it the wicking? Dry hits? Low performance?
> 
> More description of the problems you had will help a lot in helping with your next step.



If I had to be honest, I'm not into vaping for the art form of building coils although I respect those that are, each to their own. All I really want is a good vape in the easiest way possible, which is why I stuck to the nautilus. That said, I'm pretty gatvol of the quality assurance of their coils so I'm looking at the next option. The build deck on the Russian was really small, and with my very limited attention span, it quickly got sold.


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

For nice mouth to lung and easy building have a look at the Taifun GT 2 (available from Vape King). It's one of my favourite new RTAs purely because it is one of the few devices that gives a nice mouth to lung vape 

Plus there is almost no RTA out there this easy to coil/wick

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## El Capitan (8/4/15)

Now that sounds like what I'm looking for!


----------



## JW Flynn (8/4/15)

well if a tank is what you are looking for... go for the kangertech subtank X (X as in you can choose, mini, nano, regular, and there is another one with a bigger tank coming out soon)

I got the mini for my wife, and she is loving it!! the added advantage is that you can in the end if you want to build your own coils as it also comes with an rebuildable base... But seeing as you are no into that... you also get two coils with the tank, 0.5 ohm and 1.2 ohm, so you can vape on both, make up your mind of the one you love and just buy those coils...

it also now has the temperature control coils available to you, seeing as you use the istick, you SHOULD not get these temperature control coils as it will not have the desire effect ( you can easily identity them by the blue ring on the coils )

I can most definitely recommend this tank to you, this thing get's put trough it's paces by my wife as she is a chain vaper, hehe... and I think this might be one of the best there is... IMO

Forgot to mention, it has 3 different air flow settings, s hole t holes and a big ass slit... you should be sorted with mouth to lung on the smallest hole option... but you have to give it a try, perhaps you stay close enough to someone to give the tank a test before you buy in....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Capitan (8/4/15)

Thanks JW, I'm probably just going to bite the bullet and buy a sub tank with a small drip tip


----------



## WHeunis (8/4/15)

El Capitan said:


> The build deck on the Russian was really small, and with my very limited attention span, it quickly got sold.



If the russian deck was too small to handle, its gonna be best to smack any and all rebuildable tanks right off any list.
The build decks really dont get bigger or smaller by more than 1-2mm max inbetween different tanks. Unless you move on up to 26650 mods and tanks - btw, i cant think of very many tanks in that size - nor can i attest to their performance or flavour or any such.

Drippers do have a larger deck, mostly because the deck and dripwell is all one and the same thing.
But dripping can be a mission, and most people might find it way too tiresome.
The only solution to that is BF mods - like the Reo, KUI, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

Hi @El Capitan

If you want a mouth to lung RTA, its not easy.

I didnt get on with my Kayfun clone

My Lemo is very nice but it took me a while to get the wicking right. Coil build and placement is easy, but the wicking needs to be correct to avoid the odd semi dry hit. It has a tightish lung hit draw when fully open, but can be easily used in mouth to lung when the airflow is made smaller. Only problem is the airflow screw doesnt hold its position firmly unless either fully closed or fully open. The other thing that is a bit of a pain is that to fill it you have to unscrew the base then unscrew the fill port screw. Not a big problem, but just a bit of a pain. All that said, the Lemo gives me wonderful flavour at around 12 Watts with a simple 1.2 ohm coil. Am loving the vape for the menthol fruity juices and for the long relaxed slow low power vaping. Th only reason I persevered with this tank is because i like the vape action and the flavour.

As for the Subtank mini, i have vaped quite a bit on it on the standard 0.5 ohm and 1.2 ohm coils. Its a far more intense vape and in my view far better suited to direct lung hits. I dont like it in mouth to lung mode.

My other winner device for mouth to lung is the humble, yet mighty Evod1. Dont laugh, this tank with its stock 1.8 ohm coils produces great flavour for mouth to lung at about 7 or 8 watts. Its a bit small in capacity, but does last a while because the power is so low. The taste on this is very good. Clouds are very small though.

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

Forgot to mention in my above post (mainly because you said you were looking for a device for your i50)

Without a shadow of doubt, the best mouth to lung device for me by several country miles is my standard Reo with RM2 atty. The pure flavour production on that is the best I have tried for mouth to lung. Its also the easiest atty to build on. 

Just had to add that but all the best on your hunt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (8/4/15)

El Capitan said:


> I've tried the Atlantis and lung hitting is not for me. To be honest, I'm happy with my nautilus, but the hit/miss rate on coils is a PITA


@El Capitan (great forum name btw!), I was also getting far too many dud BVC coils. Or so I thought. Then I started doing a few things, and honestly have not had a dud in at least 30 coils. I'm sure you've done your research and googling, but these few things made ALL the difference for me. When using a brand new coil:

Put a few drops of juice directly into it. Either from the top, or with a blunt-tip needle from the side holes, or both. The silica will darken.
Let it sit for at least 15 mins in the tank with juice, but the more the better
Give it 3 quick primer puffs without firing
3 Puffs at low wattage, like 7w maybe
3 puffs at 8w... until you are at your required power
11w - 12w is, imo, a good wattage. But I wouldn't advise higher
And that's about it. Also, an initial burnt/chemical taste on the BVC with the silica coils doesn't necessarily mean it's quiched. Drop wattage and sometimes after a few vapes without inhaling, you're good to go again.
Anyway, just my 2c and hope it helps. I still think the nautilus mini is a fantastic clearo for mouth-lung with decent flavour - it's sort of a classic I think that everyone will keep one of at least, for a long long time!

Also, sorry if I hijacked this thread a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

Like @Silver I can not recommend the SubTank as a mouth to lung device, even on the smallest airflow with a tight driptip it still vapes all wrong when doing mouth to lung hits...and believe me I've tried so many variations to get it working because it is my favourite RTA and I would love to be able to get that kind of vape from it. But I have been completely unsuccessful - the single airflow hole is way too big and you can't block it off partially since the settings snap into place and don't rotate freely 

The Lemo on the other hand I do use for mouth to lung - and I completely forgot to mention it earlier 
Closing down the airflow below 1/3 I can do very satisfying mouth to lung hits, even on the stock wide bore driptip - using a tighter tip only improves this  And it is a fantastic RTA all around - still in daily use 5 months after I got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/4/15)

If you decide to go rda instead of rta, the Trident is brilliant for mouth to lung. I use it as my tobacco rda only. Dont want to lung hit tobacco, just seems wrong, lol. Very tight draw and on the 2nd smallest hole it feels quite like a cigarette's draw actually. I have two subtanks and mouth to lung isn't it's strong suit at all. Maybe look at the Aqua rta? The veraion 1 is for sale at Vape Club for only R200 now, so a cheap trial imo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> If you decide to go rda instead of rta, the Trident is brilliant for mouth to lung. I use it as my tobacco rda only. Dont want to lung hit tobacco, just seems wrong, lol. Very tight draw and on the 2nd smallest hole it feels quite like a cigarette's draw actually. I have two subtanks and mouth to lung isn't it's strong suit at all. Maybe look at the Aqua rta? The veraion 1 is for sale at Vape Club for only R200 now, so a cheap trial imo



Thanks for this...Trident is now on my wishlist 

I'd have to advise against the Aqua...not because it's bad, it's actually really great but might be a bit challenging to build as a first RTA


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/4/15)

El Capitan said:


> My iStick arrived today and I'm considering which RBA to pair it with. I'm looking for something that's easy to build on, cause I've had issues in the past with the Russian. The shortlist is currently the Lemo and the Subtank, but the Subtank is leading because I can keep an OCC coil in the car as back-up. Is there anything I haven't thought of or is clearly missing?


I'm a dripper fan myself but must say my mate has a subtank mini and that thing delivers a flavour explosion. The coil rig on it seems fairly easy aswell, my mate builds just as fast on it as I do on my dripper, no complication. Air intake is also awesome, from tight as a nun to well free flow...lol. I would suggest to youtube em both just to sure of all the nitty gritties.


----------



## Viper_SA (8/4/15)

@free3dom , the Trident is selling for R200/at Vapemob currently....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (9/4/15)

Also agree that no matter what airhole setting I choose on subtank I cannot seem to get anything remotely close to a satisfying mouth to lung vape. You could always go reo with an rm2. Il build your coils for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (9/4/15)

Jakey said:


> Also agree that no matter what airhole setting I choose on subtank I cannot seem to get anything remotely close to a satisfying mouth to lung vape. You could always go reo with an rm2. Il build your coils for you



Hahaha, the Reo is strong with this one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Capitan (9/4/15)

Cool, thanks for all your input, gave me plenty to read and think about

Reactions: Like 1


----------

